# Cabela's Warranty on Waders



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember reading a post on this once before but I wanted to comment based on my own experience. I bought a pair of 1600 g neoprene waders from Cabela's four years ago. I purchased them online and read about their lifetime warranty and when I picked them up in the Saginaw store I was again told that this is a true warranty and if at any time they wear out I should bring them in to be replaced. After wearing them for four years they were leaking so badly that they were beyond repair so I decided to take them to Cabela's to ask about the warranty. I honestly didn't expect much after four years but still hoped that maybe they would give me some sort of prorated refund, anything at all would have made me happy. I told the person in Customer Service the situation and showed him the waders, and also told him that I am quite hard on waders but wondered if I could receive any credit on them. He looked at the waders and told me their policy is to offer a full replacement at no charge. He ordered me a new pair to be shipped to my home free of charge and they arrived today. 
I couldn't be happier and will definitely be purchasing even more from Cabela's. They do stand behind their warranty.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I returned my breathables 4 different times and got a new pair each time. Probably 6 years from purchase to right now.
Dan


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

WOW I got a totally different experience when I took mine back there........ still have leaky waders


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

That is the reason why I buy cabelas clothing and footwear. The warranty is great. They have been getting a little more restrictive on waders. Depends in the associate you get. If it's a defect like a seem leak or something to do with workmanship they are supposed to cover it. Usually they will give you the lowest price the product went on sale if you do not have a receipt. If you ripped a big hole in them they won't do anything. 

I was sold on their products about 10 years ago. My cousin had a Cabelas coat that was around 10 years old at the time. The zipper was giving out along with the stitching. He figured what the heck let's see what they will do. They gave him store credit with I believe was around $125-150...i believe he paid $200 for the coat.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I was sold on their waders too until both my son and I had seam leakers and they basically wouldn't give us anything for them. Mine were a 6-7 year old pair of the 1600 super mags with flex armor. Needless to say I wasn't happy and I no longer buy waders from them.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Does any other company replace leaky waders after 6 or 7 years of use? Probably not I would guess


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

The Doob said:


> Does any other company replace leaky waders after 6 or 7 years of use? Probably not I would guess


Exactly. If you get 6-7 years of use out of your waders I think they paid for themselves. People can spend another $100-200 after that many years.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My Cabelas waders averaged 2-3 years.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

The Doob said:


> Does any other company replace leaky waders after 6 or 7 years of use? Probably not I would guess


LL Bean did for years, including mine once or twice, but I haven't seen them sell neoprenes in a few years.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

The Doob said:


> Does any other company replace leaky waders after 6 or 7 years of use? Probably not I would guess


NO they don't.
They also don't sell them with an advertised lifetime warranty.


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

I think we post this every year for the past 8 years. They do have a lifetime warranty *FOR THE "LIFETIME" OF THE PRODUCT*, not a human lifetime. I believe they say 18 to 24 months on boots and 1 or 2 years on Waders.

You CAN however get lucky and get a Manager that will replace them, but it's hit or miss on the Manager you will get and what they will offer. They don't "owe" you anything though after the lifetime of the product has expired.

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=Guarantee

Read it for yourself signed by Dick Cabelas himself.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

If Cabelas defines the lifetime of their waders as 2 years I can accept that. Now its my decision to spend money on a product I'll likely have to replace after 24 months. Not likely going to buy that product.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

When Cabela's replaced my four year old waders earlier this month the manager told me they honor Cabela's products for life against any failure in the workmanship. My waders were leaking from the seams and he said there was no problem giving me a full, no cost replacement. I even told him I would be happy with any partial credit but I was still given a free new pair of $250 waders. Maybe it just happened to be that particular manager but he definitely made me happy. If I had been told that Cabela's defines "lifetime" as two years then I would have done what Willie suggested, purchase cheaper waders somewhere else.


----------



## willcory (Aug 26, 2012)

Cabelas has switched to a full on lifetime warranty of any non bargain cave cabelas product. This lifetime warranty has switched from product lifetime to customers lifetime


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

willcory said:


> Cabelas has switched to a full on lifetime warranty of any non bargain cave cabelas product. This lifetime warranty has switched from product lifetime to customers lifetime


When, where, where's the proof?


----------



## willcory (Aug 26, 2012)

EMU_Flyer said:


> When, where, where's the proof?


I work there


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

willcory said:


> I work there


Hi Willcory, I am very happy with how Cabelas has handled my wader warranty. As I stated above, in the last 6 years or so I have sent it my waders when they started leaking and they sent me a new pair each time. So this year when I sent them in they gave me a gift card worth about 80% of my original priced waders. With that gift card, I bought a new pair of waders with the Lifetime guarantee you spoke of, which means I now have waders with the lifetime warranty. 

pretty sweet deal if you ask me.
Dan


----------

